# Global Temperature Anomalies: 2007



## PedroNGV (12 Fev 2008 às 12:58)

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsroom/NewImages/images.php3?img_id=17902


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

Essas temperaturas são esquesitas    será resultado de estações (em baixo) como esta vá 70% os restantes 30% vão para imgens térmicas de satélite.

Acho que quando se meterem os dados correctos nos modelos fica tudo tão roxo que o pessoal até vai ficar tambem roxo.





Ainda bem que Deus quando fez o mundo pos o ar frio mais pesado que o ar quente se não seria bonito o calor artificial não saia de ao pé das estações e assim teriamos o "Inferno Global"


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2008 às 20:13)

Em Espanha, 2007 foi o ano mais frio deste século. Para Portugal ainda não há dados, mas desconfio que não deve andar muito longe do que sucedeu em Espanha. Deve ter sido também um dos mais frios da última década.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 01:34)

Dan disse:


> Em Espanha, 2007 foi o ano mais frio deste século. Para Portugal ainda não há dados, mas desconfio que não deve andar muito longe do que sucedeu em Espanha. Deve ter sido também um dos mais frios da última década.



Sim, mas o século também ainda só tem 8 anos completos.
Sabes de quanto foi a anomalia em Espanha? É que em Portugal, não me cheira que tenha sido uma anomalia negativa. E é completamente irónico dizermos que o verão foi frio. Qualquer leigo que oiça isso pensa que a anomalia deveria ter sido < -2ºC. Mas na verdade a anomalia foi de uns miseros -0,3ºC. Ou seja, até foi um verão super normal. Nós é que estavamos a habituar-nos ao calor da ultima decada.

Segundo  os meus cálculos, cujos dados adveem dos relatórios emitidos pelo IM ao longo do ano, 2007 deverá ter uma anomalia a rondar os +0,1ºC, ou seja, um ano nem frio nem quente. Simplesmente "normal". 
Não foi 2007 que foi frio. Os outros anos é que foram quentes.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 01:42)

PedroNGV disse:


> http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsroom/NewImages/images.php3?img_id=17902



"The global average temperature anomaly for 2007 was 0.57 degrees Celsius (about 1 degree Fahrenheit) above the 1950-1980 baseline."

À primeira vista, dá ideia de qua a anomalia teria sido bem maior que os 0.57ºC. Para aí de +0,8 a +1ºC.
Mas já agora saliento a grande anomalia positiva no artico e na Sibéria. 

Já agora, se não tivesse ocorrido a La Ninã, as anomalias verificadas estariam mais homogeneamente distribuidas, ou a anomalia global seria ainda maior?


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 08:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Essas temperaturas são esquesitas    será resultado de estações (em baixo) como esta vá 70% os restantes 30% vão para imgens térmicas de satélite.



Apesar das temperaturas por satélite indicarem um aquecimento menor, ele é ligeiramente menor, acho que não é por aí.  Penso que  o destaque dado ao problema de algumas estações não estarem em condições é talvez um pouco exagerado. Mais importante que os problemas pontuais é se calhar a diminuição do número de estações que tem ocorrido, a mudança de local e/ou equipamento, o efeito da ilha de calor nalgumas delas e sobretudo a ausência de estações em grandes superficies da Terra e muitas vezes precisamente nas zonas onde existem as anomalias mais significativas.




AnDré disse:


> À primeira vista, dá ideia de qua a anomalia teria sido bem maior que os 0.57ºC. Para aí de +0,8 a +1ºC.
> Mas já agora saliento a grande anomalia positiva no artico e na Sibéria.



Fiquei com a mesma ideia, mas não é coincidência. Temos essa percepção errada porque é uma forma errada de fazer o mapa de forma rectangular com a latitude e longitude espaçada de forma igual em todo o globo, o que distorce a área dos polos. Como a anomalia mais significativa é bem a norte temos assim uma grande desproporção dessa anomalia.


Em vez de estar assim:







talvez devesse estar assim:










AnDré disse:


> Sim, mas o século também ainda só tem 8 anos completos.
> Sabes de quanto foi a anomalia em Espanha? É que em Portugal, não me cheira que tenha sido uma anomalia negativa. E é completamente irónico dizermos que o verão foi frio. Qualquer leigo que oiça isso pensa que a anomalia deveria ter sido < -2ºC. Mas na verdade a anomalia foi de uns miseros -0,3ºC. Ou seja, até foi um verão super normal. Nós é que estavamos a habituar-nos ao calor da ultima decada.
> 
> Segundo  os meus cálculos, cujos dados adveem dos relatórios emitidos pelo IM ao longo do ano, 2007 deverá ter uma anomalia a rondar os +0,1ºC, ou seja, um ano nem frio nem quente. Simplesmente "normal".
> Não foi 2007 que foi frio. Os outros anos é que foram quentes.




Tenho a ideia de que alguém no forum disse praticamente o mesmo aqui há uns tempos e era quase capaz de jurar que tinha sido precisamente o Dan  Mas posso estar enganado, de qualquer forma se não foi ele acho isso não será novidade para ele, deve concordar com o que disseste.

Ele não disse mentira nenhuma mas por acaso também achei graça à construção da frase, parece que estava a ensaiar um título bombástico para sair no jornal, o ano mais frio do século, uma verdade verdadinha mas que também pode gerar algum erro de percepção


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2008 às 10:00)

Espanha teve uma anomalia média de +0,4ºC em relação ao período 1971-2000. Claro, o século só tem 7 anos  

Este mapa apresenta as anomalias em relação ao período 1950-1980, daí as diferenças nos valores. 

Ainda não conheço os dados referentes a Portugal, mas deve ter ficado próximo do “normal”. No entanto, não deixa de ser significativo que, depois de muitos anos consecutivos com anomalias positivas, 2007 tenha sido um ano “normal” ou muito próximo disso. 

Sim , o Verão foi normal em relação ao período 1961-1990. Em algumas regiões até terá sido um Verão fresco, mas no geral, foi normal. Mas também aqui não deixa de ser significativo que tenha sido o Verão mais fresco dos últimos 19 anos. Claro, neste século tivemos 4 dos 5 Verões mais quentes desde que há registos .


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 11:17)

Dan disse:


> Espanha teve uma anomalia média de +0,4ºC em relação ao período 1971-2000.
> 
> Este mapa apresenta as anomalias em relação ao período 1950-1980, daí as diferenças nos valores.
> 
> Sim , o Verão foi normal em relação ao período 1961-1990.



Digam-me se o que eu vou dizer corresponde à verdade. 

*Temperaturas médias (1950-1980) < Temperaturas médias (1961-1990) < Temperaturas médias (1971-2000).* 

Teoricamente deverá estar certo se nos estivermos a referir à temperatura média global, mas ao nivel local poderá não ser bem assim. Se bem que a Peninsula Ibérica, se deve enquadrar perfeitamente no que disse.

Mas se assim é, por exemplo, uma anomalia de +0,6ºC (1971-2000) ~ +0,8ºC (1961-1990) ~ +1ºC (1950-1980). (~= equivale mais ou menos).
Então afinal qual é o intervalo de tempo ideial para compararmos as nossas temperaturas actuais? São sempre as três décadas mais recentes ou existem uma espécie de três décadas ideiais?


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2008 às 14:33)

AnDré disse:


> Digam-me se o que eu vou dizer corresponde à verdade.
> 
> *Temperaturas médias (1950-1980) < Temperaturas médias (1961-1990) < Temperaturas médias (1971-2000).*
> 
> Teoricamente deverá estar certo se nos estivermos a referir à temperatura média global, mas ao nivel local poderá não ser bem assim. Se bem que a Peninsula Ibérica, se deve enquadrar perfeitamente no que disse.



Dos dados que conheço da Península Ibérica (neste caso apenas da Espanha) é assim, pelo menos quando se comparam os valores da série de 1961-1990 com os da série de 1971-2000.



AnDré disse:


> Mas se assim é, por exemplo, uma anomalia de +0,6ºC (1971-2000) ~ +0,8ºC (1961-1990) ~ +1ºC (1950-1980). (~= equivale mais ou menos).
> Então afinal qual é o intervalo de tempo ideial para compararmos as nossas temperaturas actuais? São sempre as três décadas mais recentes ou existem uma espécie de três décadas ideiais?



Parece-me que o ideal seria mesmo utilizar as 3 décadas mais recentes. Alguns institutos já é isso que fazem, outros não. Talvez estejam à espera da normal 1991-2020


----------

